# OBX racing catback exhaust



## chicagogto (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a OBX racing exhaust for my '06 GTO. I was wondering if anyone out there has them on their car an how much do they improve performance over stock? The only mods I have right now is a Diablotune and a K&N CAI.


----------



## TeamLS1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Go to YouTube and then make your decision, Corsa knock off design from china that sounds nothing like Corsa, save up and buy from someone who has actually put r & d into their design


----------



## chicagogto (Jun 23, 2011)

*RE:Obx racing catback exhaust*

Sounds good. What type of horsepower increase can I expect with the Corsa, taking in consideration I have it Diablotuned and a CAI on it?


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Your not going to see much HP increase with the exhaust. If your going to spend that kind of money get some Kooks headers and you will get much more HP out of it.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Cat backs aren't going to give you squat. JBA mid-pipe swap will give you HP gains. Any LT & mid pipe combo will give you HP gains.


----------



## chicagogto (Jun 23, 2011)

*RE:Obx racing catback exhaust*

Thanks. I'll just wait and get a header exhaust system.


----------

